
Streamlining Kubernetes development with Draft - bdburns
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/streamlining-kubernetes-development-with-draft/
======
micah_chatt
This looks really cool! Hopefully it scratches the same itch docker-compose
did a long time ago, but for those running Kubernetes.

I was just talking to a coworker this morning about how Helm is great, but its
very analogous to debs or rpms: You would use it all day to install core-
libraries (or services for k8s) on your system (or cluster), but probably not
your first choice for shipping your business application.

I know, with Helm you can update a value for an image of a "release" (Helm
term for an installed chart): but you hand off the upgrade of the application
to the Tiller server to manage. If anything in your deployment goes south,
Kubernetes will just keep trying to push it out until it works or is manually
rolled back. Until Kubernetes gets automated rollbacks
([https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/issues/23211](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/issues/23211)),
this can be less than ideal.

Going with the rpm/deb analogy, I prefer to use something that would take the
place of Puppet/Ansible (like Spinnaker) for _my_ applications I release, and
still use Helm for the cluster level services like monitoring, logging, etc.

